# wattles on alpines??



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Can purebred french alpines have wattles?? What is the genetics with breeding a wattled alpine? (% non wattled %wattled) Thanks!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this is old, but . . .

Yes, PB/French Alpines can have wattles.  As for the genetic percentage, I can't say, but it seems to be a roughly 50/50 chance if one parent has wattles. I have a doe who has wattles. She has kidded twice, with twins, all of them sired by the same buck - who does not have wattles. Three of the four had wattles.

Hopefully, someone else can chime in.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ I agree


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes to the wattles, Alpines can have them, not sure on the % rate they are thrown though. 

I know a doe with wattles, and none of her kids so far have had any, and her parents didn't have any either. So I imagine if the goat has wattles and both their parents have them, there is a stronger chance for them to be passed on to the kids than if just a grand or great grand parent had them.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lacie, what would cause a goat to have just one wattle? I have a doe with wattles and she’s only ever passed it on to one kid but this year her buckling had just one wattle.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

margaret said:


> .....what would cause a goat to have just one wattle?


I think it can happen even if both parents have wattles. I had a buckling with wattles on his legs! Snipped those off ASAP. His sire had wattles, as did his littermate.

And a friend of mine, who has a lot of the same genetics, had a doeling with wattles on her ears.  They. Were. So. Cute.
That kid's sire had wattles, and her dam's sire did as well.

I tend to snip small, uneven, weirdly-placed, or "off" wattles soon after birth. Larger wattles I keep, because sometimes they bleed.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

What other breeds have wattles? I have a Lamancha with them, i thought she was a mix, she has elf ears and wattles.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any breed can have wattles.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ Yes.


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Thank you! I didnt know that! I think they are cute!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I personally like wattles, too, but there are many people who don't, especially in the show world. I love the longer ones, and the tiny "button" wattles. But, I definitely prefer them to be in their proper places!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I clipped my wattles this year so they looked like little pom poms! The judge (county fair) got a kick out of that. Some of my Saanens and Alpines have them. (I love wattles!)


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I clipped my wattles this year so they looked like little pom poms!


Wattles like that are sooooo cute!


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

I have Alpines and hope someday to have one with wattles. It seems like a lot of the Toggenburgs I saw at the State Fair had wattles. Our show pen was set up across from pen after pen of cute, be-wattled Toggenburgs.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I have a wattled alpine doe who is bred to a wattled alpine buck and a non wattled doe bred to a wattled buck as well. I guess I will have lots of wattled kids this year!


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

I looked at your website and see you have a doe from La Paysanne, too!  We've been so happy with the kid we bought last spring from them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My first herd of Alpines had wattles. At that time I thought all Alpines had wattles! I wish I had some wattles in my herd of Manchas, Nubians, Oberhasli and Alpine.


----------

